# Transformadores de frecuencia intermedia



## Nelly Kawai (Jun 6, 2012)

Hola! Estoy haciendo un amplificador de Frecuencia Intermedia (FI) con el circuito integrado MC1350 para receptor de radio. Necesito un transformador de FI que sea de 455KHz o bien, uno comercial que este dentro de los 455KHz a 10.7MHz. Se que los puedo encontrar en algún radio y también que se identifican por colores la pregunta es, que color es el de la frecuencia de 455KHz y si es comercial. Espero puedan ayudarme!!


----------



## crimson (Jun 6, 2012)

Hola Nelly Kawai, te doy la bienvenida al foro. No sé en Mexico si se consiguen, pero los colores son: Amarillo = 1er FI   Blanco = 2o FI   Negro = 3er FI. Por estos pagos sureños ya casi no hay, los rescato de alguna radio en desuso. Saludos C
PD Te dejo un link interesante:
http://www.py2adn.com/artigos/BOBINAS-DE-F-I.pdf


----------



## Nelly Kawai (Jun 6, 2012)

Gracias! Con esa información que tengo lo tratare de conseguir en comercios o bien,  en radios viejos.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hola, si necesitas que sean de 10,7 MHz, los colores que suelen usarse en la mayoría de las radios am - fm a transistores son de color naranja o verde.  Si lo que estás armando es el receptor para aviación de Fred Blechman, podés usar calquiera de esos. 
Saludos!


----------



## Nelly Kawai (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola! Ya consegui en el comercio el transformador que necesito. Y el link que me enviaste me sirvio de mucho para realizar la conexión adecuada. Ahora tengo otro problema, comente que estaba utilizando el circuito integrado MC1350 pues este es el que no encuentro en el comercio a lo que tuve que comprar el MC13503 que también es para FI pero no encuentro la hoja de datos (datasheet) y de esta manera no sé a que corresponde cada PIN de dicho circuito integrado. No sé si podrian ayudarme a conseguir la hoja de datos o bien la tienen ustedes, el fabricante de dicho circuito es Motorola, consulte la página de dicho fabricante pero tampoco lo encontre.


----------



## crimson (Jun 9, 2012)

Parece una versión moderna del primitivo 1350, ¿porqué no lo probás con un zócalo? Saludos C


----------



## leslie1906 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hola tengo un proble y es que estoy construyendo una radio fm pero en el circuito no entiendo bien como va las bobinas de colores ya que estas en si fisicamente tienen tres patitas a un lado y al opuesto dos, no entiendo como va esa coneccción ahi ni la del condensador variable, aqui les pongo las imagenes habersi alguien me despeja esta duda u.u

http://k34.kn3.net/644886B70.jpg -----> circuito


----------



## crimson (Jul 7, 2012)

Hola leslie, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Moví tu mensaje a un hilo afín, para no crear varios temas que hablen de lo mismo. 
Saludos C


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 10, 2012)

leslie1906 dijo:


> Hola tengo un proble y es que estoy construyendo una radio fm pero en el circuito no entiendo bien como va las bobinas de colores ya que estas en si fisicamente tienen tres patitas a un lado y al opuesto dos, no entiendo como va esa coneccción ahi ni la del condensador variable, aqui les pongo las imagenes habersi alguien me despeja esta duda u.u
> 
> http://k34.kn3.net/644886B70.jpg -----> circuito



Hola.... esta caido el link de la imagen pero el lado de las 3 patitas de las bobinas generalmente es el "primario" donde se sintoniza y van los capacitores...el  de dos es el acoplamiento inter-etapas o llamado link.

Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## ricber (Nov 14, 2012)

Hola, Como andan, Alguien sabe donde comprar trafos de FI de 455khz y 10.7mhz en Buenos Aires.
Saludos


----------



## crimson (Nov 14, 2012)

No sé si todavía tiene, habría que llamar por teléfono, pero había comprado algunos en Misiones 52, creo que se llamaba MP Transistores o algo así, es Misiones y Rivadavia, cerca de PLaza Once.
Saludos C


----------



## ricber (Nov 14, 2012)

Gracias, lo buscare y llamare a ver que me dicen.
Saludos


----------



## crimson (Nov 14, 2012)

Encontré el teléfono y el nombre del dueño.

Saludos C


----------



## ricber (Nov 15, 2012)

Buenisimo, gracias luego llamo


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 15, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Encontré el teléfono y el nombre del dueño.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 83401
> Saludos C



Hola...tiene pagina http://transistoresmp.jimdo.com/ y en la lista solo figuran formas 7x7 pero la mire muy por arriba particularmente cuando vi la pregunta se me paso por la mente que podría tener pero no la vi específicamente en la lista así que no respondí.
Hace 10 años ya fue toda una odisea para conseguir 100 formas de 10x10 "vírgenes"...y hace mas años había una ingeniera en La Pata que se dedicaba a hacer todo tipos de bobinas de ese tipo a pedido pero les hablo de mas de 25años y ya no tengo sus datos.  
Saludos y suerte.

Ric.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Encontré el teléfono y el nombre del dueño.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 83401
> Saludos C



Ingresado a la *Wiki*


----------



## ricber (Nov 15, 2012)

Gracias nuevamente, ya les envio un correo.


----------



## Gatxan (Nov 19, 2012)

Identificar las bobinas de FI es bastante fácil. El color del tornillo lo suelen respetar bastante, pero también puedes medir con un Óhmetro la resistencia del bobinado. La de FI para 455kHz suelen medir entre 3 y 7 Ohms (siempre en el primario) debido a que llevan muchas espiras de hilo muy fino, y las de 10,7 MHz muy poco, menos de 1 Ohm: el tester te dará casi lo mismo que si tocas sus puntas directamente. Por cierto, si debajo no llevan el condensador, es que se trata de una osciladora.


----------



## Eco731 (Abr 6, 2014)

Hola .. como estan???
Los molesto un ratito...
Saben ... tengo un circuito de un Toshiba rt120s y ... quiero comprar ... pero no se como ... las bobinas de rf, Osciladoras y demas ... pero no se como pedirlas o buscarlas en otras radios viejas.-
Vienen catalogadas??? 
Las datos los dejo acá .. en una serie de fotografias del service manual...de todas maneras .. por las dudas ... les dejo los datos por escrito:

L001 22294463 Coil, FM Antenna
L002 22294462 Coil, FM Ocillator
L101 22265821 IF Transformer, FM
L102 22282214 Coil, Antenna SW
L104 22242949 Coil, Antenna MW/LW
L105 22285321 Coil, Oscillator SW
L106 22245385 Coil, Oscillator MW
L107 22245389 Coil, Oscillator LW
L108 22264837 IF Transformer AM
L109 22264838 IF Transformer AM
L110 22265822 IF Transformer FM
L111 22291103 Coil Choke 1.5uH
L112 22232219 Coil Choke 8.2mH

Cualquier cosa que sepan de esto ... pues soy todo oídos amigos...gracias y espero susrespuestas.-


----------

